# AA Report on Mobile Phone Use and Driving



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2009)

Summarised at road.cc

http://road.cc/content/news/4683-an...are-breaking-law-mobiles-says-aa#comment-4206

Some shocking stuff.

Much of the focus is on use of hand held mobiles, it seems to me, ignoring the fact that "hands free" conversation is as distracting, according to studies.


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2009)

I think it's the combination of holding it in your hand AND talking to someone that's dangerous. 
One or the other, a quick alteration of the stereo, without any particular concentration needed, or talking to a passenger, doesn't seem to demand the same level of attention. But both, is more concentration sapping.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> I think it's the combination of holding it in your hand AND talking to someone that's dangerous.



I don't think that's borne out by the research, bonj - I'll try and find a reference to the study I'm thinking of.

Incidentally, talking to a passenger (someone physically present in the car) is measurably less distracting, as I recall - one hypothesis being that the passenger can see the road too and shuts up when more concentration is required.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2009)

http://www.psych.utah.edu/AppliedCognitionLab/cdir.pdf

"Cell Phone induced Driver Distraction" - David L. Strayer & Frank A. Drews, University of Utah


> ABSTRACT—Our research examined the effects of handsfree cell-phone conversations on simulated driving. We found that even when participants looked directly at objects in the driving environment, they were less likely to create a durable memory of those objects if they were conversing on a cell phone. This pattern was obtained for objects of both high and low relevance, suggesting that very little semantic analysis of the objects occurs outside the restricted focus of attention. Moreover, in-vehicle conversations do not interfere with driving as much as cell-phone conversations do


----------



## palinurus (5 Jun 2009)

The company I work for has just introduced an H&S policy banning business phone calls from any vehicle (unless legally parked) and business or personal calls from any company vehicle (similarly). This includes hands-free kit.


----------



## domd1979 (6 Jun 2009)

First Group have banned all of their staff from using hands free on safety grounds as well.


----------



## jonesy (6 Jun 2009)

http://www.trl.co.uk/online_store/r...ars_the_relative_hazards_of_mobile_phones.htm

_
...
Comparison was made between the conversations held over the carphone and with the front seat passenger. There was a clear difference on all conversation measures showing that performance was worse when the response was via the handsfree carphone. It is concluded that hands-free phone conversations impair driving performance more than these other common in-vehicle distractions.
_


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (6 Jun 2009)

Idle chit-chat on hands free phones isn't really distracting - but work related issues can seriously detract from concentrating on the road.

Companies that have a ban on phone conversations while driving are taking sensible measures.


----------



## purplepolly (6 Jun 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Incidentally, talking to a passenger (someone physically present in the car) is measurably less distracting, as I recall - one hypothesis being that the passenger can see the road too and shuts up when more concentration is required.



When my mum's driving she always turns to look at me if I speak to her. I avoid speaking to her when she's driving.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Idle chit-chat on hands free phones isn't really distracting - but work related issues can seriously detract from concentrating on the road.
> 
> Companies that have a ban on phone conversations while driving are taking sensible measures.



I disagree, any chat on a phone can be distracting. Having almost had a driver crash into me whilst he was busy on the phone I think it should be completely unacceptable to use your mobile whilst in the drivers seat (apart from at the side of the road stationary). I happened to catch up with the same driver waiting in traffic some 2 to 3 miles later still on his phone - so he wasn't worried by the close call earlier.

Its an everyday occurrence to see drivers on their non hands free mobile.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2009)

I phoned a rep to get a quote for some kit (c £5000), ans always asked if they were free and able to talk as it was a mobile.

Half way through the call I asked a question and was was told "I 'll have to put the phone down as I cant't look at the spec sheet and hold the phone as I am driving!"

Hung up immediately and delisted the company from my contacts.


----------



## marinyork (7 Jun 2009)

summerdays said:


> I disagree, any chat on a phone can be distracting. Having almost had a driver crash into me whilst he was busy on the phone I think it should be completely unacceptable to use your mobile whilst in the drivers seat (apart from at the side of the road stationary). I happened to catch up with the same driver waiting in traffic some 2 to 3 miles later still on his phone - so he wasn't worried by the close call earlier.
> 
> Its an everyday occurrence to see drivers on their non hands free mobile.



I never see why people dispute these mobile phone findings so heavily. It doesn't apply to everybody (what does?) but you often see pedestrians on the phone not being able to navigate round other peds/street furniture. Cars don't involve walking but you see incredibly similar behaviour of slowed reactions and having to react to things at the last minute and poorer movement.


----------



## jonesy (7 Jun 2009)

I'd suggest that anyone who doubts it spend a few minutes watching other people talking on the phone, observing where there attention is, where they are looking, their hand gestures etc. It is pretty obvious that talking on the phone occupies a very significant amount of our capacity for attention and really ought not be done at the same time as anything like driving that requires absolute priority for our attention.


----------



## CotterPin (8 Jun 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> I phoned a rep to get a quote for some kit (c £5000), ans always asked if they were free and able to talk as it was a mobile.
> 
> Half way through the call I asked a question and was was told "I 'll have to put the phone down as I cant't look at the spec sheet and hold the phone as I am driving!"
> 
> Hung up immediately and delisted the company from my contacts.



Did you tell the company that was why you were longer going to use them, Cunobelin? If a company thinks they might lose more trade than they could gain by allowing their drivers to talk on the mobile, it might have a salutory impact on their working practices.


----------



## Tony (11 Jun 2009)

I've posted this before, but the bulk of the content in any face to face conversation is non-verbal. With any phone, you flter that out and have to pay far more attention to the verbal aspect. That demands more concentration, and that distracts from driving. There is no difference in that whether it hands-free or not.


----------



## Bad Company (1 Jul 2009)

Tony said:


> I've posted this before, but the bulk of the content in any face to face conversation is non-verbal. With any phone, you flter that out and have to pay far more attention to the verbal aspect. That demands more concentration, and that distracts from driving. There is no difference in that whether it hands-free or not.



I can't entirely agree with that. Yes there is a degree of distraction with driving on hands free but nothing like as much as using a hand held or worst of all texting.

I have to admit that I sometimes use hands free while driving. Yes there is a degree of distraction but no more than say carrying screaming children imo.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jul 2009)

Bad Company said:


> I can't entirely agree with that. Yes there is a degree of distraction with driving on hands free but nothing like as much as using a hand held or worst of all texting.
> 
> I have to admit that I sometimes use hands free while driving. Yes there is a degree of distraction but no more than say carrying screaming children imo.



This study examines the effect of hands free specifically (no comparison to the other things you mention though);

http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/pressreleases/hands_free_mobile/

Edit: The most frequently referenced comparative study regarding hands free and hand held mobile use (University of Utah, 2001) found that they were equally distracting (can't find the original paper online though). 

TBH, knowing what I know now, I wouldn't answer a 'phone at all while I was driving.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Jul 2009)

I've had a couple of calls whilst driving and taken them on a hands free kit... my 'conversation' was appalling as I was still concentrating more on the driving and having to ask them to repeat themselves and then big pauses while I negotioated lights etc. before turning my attention back to the call to answer them... not worth the hassle as I was paying far more attention to the road!!


----------



## Davidc (1 Jul 2009)

The phone companies would complain, as would some users, but it must be technically simple to stop phones changing cells because they've been moved. Put that in and anyone not actually moving would be unaffected. BUT - No more distracted moving car drivers, cyclists, pedestrians, horse riders, etc. No more infuriating phone users on busses and trains either.


----------



## Dan B (1 Jul 2009)

_I'd_ complain: no phoning people while a passenger in a car, no checking my email on the bus ... frankly, sounds like a daft idea


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jul 2009)

coruskate said:


> _I'd_ complain: no phoning people while a passenger in a car, no checking my email on the bus ... frankly, sounds like a daft idea



Yeah. Hardware solution to a people problem, imo. The big question is why so few people give a shoot about their driving, surely?


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Yeah. Hardware solution to a people problem, imo. The big question is why so few people give a shoot about their driving, surely?



Cos - accidents happens to other people, who aren't skilled enough to do two things at once (I assume that is what they think).


----------



## atbman (1 Jul 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Idle chit-chat on hands free phones isn't really distracting - but work related issues can seriously detract from concentrating on the road.



And your evidence for this is?


----------



## jonesy (1 Jul 2009)

jonesy said:


> http://www.trl.co.uk/online_store/r...ars_the_relative_hazards_of_mobile_phones.htm
> 
> _
> ...
> ...



I've already posted this in this thread but it appears that a reminder is needed....


----------



## CotterPin (2 Jul 2009)

What about the situation I saw this morning? Mobile phone held up to the driver's mouth by their passenger? It was sort of hand's free.


----------



## byegad (3 Jul 2009)

jonesy said:


> I'd suggest that anyone who doubts it spend a few minutes watching other people talking on the phone, observing where there attention is, where they are looking, their hand gestures etc. It is pretty obvious that talking on the phone occupies a very significant amount of our capacity for attention and really ought not be done at the same time as anything like driving that requires absolute priority for our attention.



This does not apply to the woman I followed yesterday who was turning round to talk to her rear seat passenger. I'd have rather seen her on the phone, at least there would be a slim chance for her to be looking out of the windscreen!


----------



## Over The Hill (5 Jul 2009)

What about all the tossers peering at the littlescreen in their pratnavs? 

More than once has a close one with some twat who is both lost and not looking at the road.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I've had a couple of calls whilst driving and taken them on a hands free kit... my 'conversation' was appalling as I was still concentrating more on the driving and having to ask them to repeat themselves and then big pauses while I negotioated lights etc. before turning my attention back to the call to answer them... not worth the hassle as I was paying far more attention to the road!!




I use hands free every day at work, and I find the same thing. Not on motorways though, which can often be driven on with half your brain disengaged. But in towns, my conversation goes to pieces as I stuggle to string a sentence together while manoevring the truck around junctions and roundabouts.


----------



## Fnaar (6 Jul 2009)

It's amazing the number of radio shows that take calls from (for example) "Sheila on the A21" (etc)... only once have I heard a show host making sure that the caller is parked... p'raps this is usually done before the calls get on air... no idea, but I do wonder about it... and of course p'raps "Sheila" is a passenger....


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Jul 2009)

Over The Hill said:


> What about all the tossers peering at the littlescreen in their pratnavs?
> 
> More than once has a close one with some twat who is both lost and not looking at the road.


What gets me is the position most people have them in... right in the middle of the windscreen - WTF??? Blind spot anyone????


----------

